# amber coke



## lego110 (Aug 21, 2008)

Saturday morming I just left my fathers house after a long night of fishing. I was on my way home (4 am).  I seen a deer in the road I turn to miss him and lost control of my truck (2001 ford f-150). The truck slid a hundred feet before fliping twice and landing in a ditch. I had went to a bottle club meeting the weekend before and I took my amber coke (wilmington nc)[&o]. I left it in my truck for some reason. Saturday afternoon I went to clean out my truck and I found my coke broken I was upset. As soon as i get back to my parnets i will get it and post some pics.
 []


----------



## lego110 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm just glad to be alive the man upstairs was watching out for me. I walked away with a small cut. I will wear my seatbelt all the time now.


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you are OK but the looks like no one up there was looking out for the Coke bottle.[:'(]


----------



## lego110 (Aug 21, 2008)

he must be a pepsi man lol


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 21, 2008)

[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2008)

THANK GOD YOU ARE OK!!!!!!Hopefully you can get another bottle like it.Of course another will not really replace the one you had. Course when I thank the LORD for your safety it begs the question why does the next person who wreaks ,not come out ok too I can only answer with a line from one of my favorite movies"RUDY". THE Priest tells Rudy: I have learned two sure things in lifene there is a GOD and TWO I ain't HIM! VERY THANKFUL YOU ARE OK! DEERS ARE DANGEROUS CREATURES:THEY LIE IN WAIT FOR US![&:]


----------



## ajohn (Aug 29, 2008)

I am glad you are O.K.If  you are interested there are two amber Cokes in one auction on e-bay ending in about a day and a half.the item #is140260874853.Good luck


----------



## jesster (Sep 8, 2008)

First of all, thank God you are okay. Last week i was in a near car crash. I had my wife, daughter, 80 year old aunt, and mother in the car. Comming out of a restaurant, a SUV stopped and waved me out. i looked left, right, then as i pulled out, i looked left again. Some clown zipped around the suv and was about to t-bone right into me. I have a snap shot in my head of looking at him, cell phone up to his ear, and not slowing down. i hit the gas and swung the steering wheel hard left. i missed him, but clipped curb with front right tire, shredding it and pushing it back 5 inches. 4 women in the car screaming was not fun. Thank God the airbag didn't go off or my aunt would probably be dead or severly injured. Shi* can happen that fast. I don't care about the car, just thankfull no one got hurt. Don't worry about the bottle, it can be replaced. flipping the truck over twice, just be thankfull you walked away.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bottle and your truck, Ray. The important thing is that you are OK. Capsoda (Warren) or one of the other Coke guys might be able to help you find another amber Wilmington Coke bottle. ~Jim


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 6, 2008)

Lego110..Thank God you are all right. I lost a nephew to a car crash and know how fast things can change..Forever....Glassman is right deer are a threat to us and that is why I shoot them and eat them...lol... Again..the truck and bottle are replacable..You Never...Norene


----------



## lego110 (Oct 7, 2008)

i did find a amber coke on my honeymoon but i didn't buy it. i cant see $85 for a wilmington nc amber coke.


----------

